# Best Snow Tire.....



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am looking for the best snow tire for my skid that is NOT a dedicated snow tire. Probably 70% of the time I put on my skid is plowing lots but I go from plowing one day, to loading hay the next and don't want to have to switch from snowwolf's to regular tires all the time. I am not to worried about traction in the summer time because I am usually running on gravel or in a hay field. 
Thanks guys.
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just an idea rob, third tire down - "LifeMaster". Says it does well in snow and most other applications. http://www.tracksandtires.com/pneumatic-tires.html#lifemaster
Bonus is, they look sweet!


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

WIPensFan;1193510 said:


> Just an idea rob, third tire down - "LifeMaster". Says it does well in snow and most other applications. http://www.tracksandtires.com/pneumatic-tires.html#lifemaster
> Bonus is, they look sweet!


Ditto.

Had lifemasters for about a year and I'm very happy with them. They will work perfect for your summer use as well.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like the way to go. A lot better priced than the bobcat sevier duty tires.
Robert


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

I hate to bring up an old post but I'm new here and I just saw this thread. We have the lifemaster tires for our Bobcat loader and they are AWESOME! They are the best tires we have ever had on any of our Bobcats. I would highly recommend them. We actually got them from our local Bobcat dealership.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Tom, people bring back posts from years ago! This is less than a month old. Glad you chimed in on it to give a real experience opinion.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Rob,

I've had great luck with my BC Severe Duty tires, but after seeing the pattern on these Lifemasters, I'll certainly be looking at them when it's time to replace. Glad to hear someone who has them likes them so much. Now it's Rob's turn to spend his money & give us a review.......................:laughing:

TomG, any idea on the expected life (hours-wise) of these tires?


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

jomama45;1213611 said:


> TomG, any idea on the expected life (hours-wise) of these tires?


I have no idea on the expected life span we just got these before this snow season. I would imagine they would wear a little quicker than your "normal' treaded skid tire especially when used in dirt, because of the tread design. Also they will last at least 4x as long on our articulated loader than a skid steer so its really hard for me to judge how long they will last on a skid.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

I grabbed some pictures of the lifemasters on our machine after today's storm.


----------

